# Kindle Fire Easter Eggs



## jcatt

So I decompiled the Kindle Fire's Launcher.apk and found "EasterEggManager.java". So I started playing around with them, you just have to type the right string into the search box on the Launchers home page.

Here is a list I put together for them:
";bow down" - COLOR_MODE_WASHINGTON
";dm" - Offloads Logs
";uiuc" - COLOR_MODE_ILLINOIS
";shpm" - DON'T USE, reboots and unregisters Kindle
";merica!" - COLOR_MODE_USA
Not many but I thought it funny that amazon bothered to include them.

Have Fun!


----------



## teookie

Tried the America one and it popped up a toast saying "special color mode enabled ", but nothing changed. Is it supposed to change the lock screen slider etc?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## jcatt

teookie said:


> Tried the America one and it popped up a toast saying "special color mode enabled ", but nothing changed. Is it supposed to change the lock screen slider etc?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


'
From what I have seen it only changes the colors in the Kindle Reader App, to ones that are not available for selection...


----------



## johnt2k7

any idea if running the ( ";shpm" - DON'T USE, reboots and unregisters Kindle) would help us with rooted kindles against amazons pushed OTA updates that keep making us loose root and disables market ???


----------



## yurdle

johnt2k7 said:


> any idea if running the ( ";shpm" - DON'T USE, reboots and unregisters Kindle) would help us with rooted kindles against amazons pushed OTA updates that keep making us loose root and disables market ???


Don't think so.. my understanding is that this is kinda like a factory restore


----------



## jcatt

yurdle said:


> Don't think so.. my understanding is that this is kinda like a factory restore


Not quite, in a factory restore, your entire data partition gets wiped out. This has the same effect of going to Settings->My Account and deregistering your kindle.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## yurdle

jcatt said:


> Not quite, in a factory restore, your entire data partition gets wiped out. This has the same effect of going to Settings->My Account and deregistering your kindle.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki Forums


Kinda what I thought.. but either way.. it will not help us with stopping the auto OTA's.. freezing OTASilentInstall.apk should stop the silent OTA's though. I haven't played with it, but renaming the file to OTASilentInstall.apk.bak should also stop it. Shouldn't affect booting or anything, but don't hold that to me.


----------



## miroade3

I was say go to xda-developers, they have a lot of posts about the fire, i keep watching to see what they come up before i decide to buy one or not. They really are working hard over there with rooting and getting a touchscreen cwm working.


----------



## yurdle

miroade3 said:


> I was say go to xda-developers, they have a lot of posts about the fire, i keep watching to see what they come up before i decide to buy one or not. They really are working hard over there with rooting and getting a touchscreen cwm working.


We already have twrp running.. and while having a touch screen cwm as a second option would be nice, its not really needed


----------

